# Weekly competition 2009-44



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R U' R F' R F2 U' 
*2. *U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U F 
*3. *R2 F2 R U R' U2 R' U' 
*4. *U' F2 R F2 R' U' F2 R' 
*5. *F U R' F2 R U' R U R U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 R B' D2 U L' R2 D2 B' L2 D' F' U' 
*2. *U2 L R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' D U F2 L' U' B2 F U2 L 
*3. *R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 R U2 F' U' B F2 D' U2 R D B F2 
*4. *L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D L' D F2 U' B L2 U R' F2 L' R' 
*5. *R F2 R2 U2 R B2 R F2 U2 B2 F D2 L' D2 L U2 R U B' D' F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Rw2 D U' R' D' F D' U2 R2 Uw' U' L R' B' Fw2 F2 L' Rw R Fw2 F' L2 Fw' D' Fw2 F2 Rw D Uw2 U' Fw' U Fw2 Uw2 L R2 F' L2 D
*2. *D' Fw2 U' L U Fw' R' U Rw Fw2 U' L2 R2 F D Uw' L2 Rw R2 U R Uw2 U B F2 L' U2 L F' D U' R2 Uw R Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' F' D2
*3. *U' R' Fw Uw2 U2 B2 F' L Uw' R' Fw2 L B Fw F Rw2 U B2 Rw' R' B' R' F D R Uw R' D' U B' L Rw' R2 Uw' L2 U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2
*4. *Uw L2 Uw Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R B' Uw U' B Fw2 D2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw' B Fw2 U2 F L' U2 L2 Rw D2 R F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw' U2 B Uw2 B2
*5. *Rw' B' Uw' L2 U' B F L R' B' Fw L2 U2 Fw2 L U' B Uw B Fw F2 D2 B Fw Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' D' L' F2 U2 F2 L Rw2 Fw U2 Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 B' Rw' R' Bw D' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' D Fw' Lw2 R D2 Dw' Lw R' Bw2 F' Rw' D' Fw2 F L2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' R F2 Lw2 B2 D Lw Rw R Bw2 Fw' U' Fw U F2 D' Uw L Rw' F' Rw' B Bw2 F2 U' R2 F2 Rw Bw' L' Bw F' Lw' Dw'
*2. *D' Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 R2 U' Rw2 Bw2 F' Rw' Dw L' D Dw Rw Bw' L' Rw2 R' Uw F' R' Bw Fw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 Bw Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw F2 U2 F2 D Dw L Rw' B R' D2 Rw2 B L Lw B R Fw L2 Bw' R2 Fw2 R2 D' U Bw Fw F2
*3. *F2 Rw' D' L2 D2 U B' U2 B' F D Bw2 F L2 Bw F2 Dw' Lw U2 Rw' F2 Dw U2 Rw R2 Bw' D2 F' L2 Uw' Lw D Uw U2 B Dw U Bw2 D' L Rw F Lw' Bw L2 U' Bw2 Fw D' Dw Lw R U F Lw2 R2 D' U' R2 F
*4. *B Dw' Uw2 U' Fw F2 D' F Dw2 Bw' Dw B' Bw F2 U2 B' U' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R2 Fw' R' D' B' Bw2 Fw F' D' Fw Dw' F' D2 B2 Uw Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Bw' L2 D' U R2 D' U L2 Lw' F2 Lw' Fw2 Dw Bw D2 B Fw2 D
*5. *B2 U2 L2 U F' D Dw' Uw U Rw2 Dw2 U Fw2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 L' F2 Lw' R2 Dw Uw' R' D2 B Fw2 Rw' R' Fw L F2 Rw R U2 B Bw U Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Dw2 Uw' U F' Lw' Rw2 F Dw Lw' R F Dw2 B' Fw' D' B' Bw2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' D2 L U 3F 2U' L' 3R 3U 3F' F 2U' R 2U2 2F2 2D2 R 2D' 2L2 2F' 3U' 3R2 D L' 2U 2B2 F 2U 2B' 3F L' 2L2 F' 3U2 2U2 2B' 2F 3R2 D2 2L 3R' 3F' 2U 2R2 R D' R' D' B' 3F2 L B R' U2 F2 R2 2B' 2L' 3R2 D2 L' B2 3R' 2R2 B2 D' L' 2R' B' 2D2 B2 2B D L2 U' 2L2 3U2 3F L' 2D2
*2. *L 3R2 2D 3U U B 3R' 2B2 D2 2D U 2R2 B 2F2 F2 L2 2D' F2 2L R' F2 3R 2F2 3U2 2U2 F' 2U' L D F 2R 2B2 2L' 3R 2F 3R' 2D' B 3U2 2U' U' 2F' 2D 2L2 U2 3R' F 3R 2B F 3U' L2 3R2 D L 2U2 3R2 R 2B2 R2 F' 2D2 2U' 2R2 2B 2L2 B2 2F' D2 2D' 2B2 3F' F2 2L 3R D2 2B' L2 B2 2B'
*3. *3F2 3U 2U2 2F' D2 3U' 3R2 D' 2D 2L' 3R2 R F 2L 2R' B' 2R 2B2 D 2D2 2U U 2L2 2R2 R' B2 3U L' B2 F 3U 3F2 2F' L 2R' F L' 2B 2F2 F R D2 2U2 3R' D2 U 3R 3F' F2 2R' 2B 3R 3U2 3F R' B' F2 R 2D 2R' D2 3U' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F F 3R 2D' 3U 2U' 2R2 R D' 3F' D' 2B' 2L 2F' 3R2
*4. *3R' 2F 2D2 U' R2 3F' 2D2 2U' L' 2D' 2U' L 2B2 F' 2R 3F 2U B U' B2 D' F' 3R2 R2 D2 F' 3R2 2F F 2L2 3R B 3F2 2D' L' 2R' 2B' 3F 2R2 R 3U2 2L2 2B U2 3F2 L' R2 2B' 2F2 L' 2B2 F' 3R2 B2 2F' F' L2 R' B2 2R2 R2 D' R' B 3U2 2U2 U' L' 2F2 3U2 F 2L' 3R2 2R' 2F U F2 D2 L' U2
*5. *2R 2D2 B F2 3R' 2R' 3U' 2F 2D2 3U2 3F 2L' 2B' 3F 3R F D 2L 3R' D 2D 3F' 3R2 B' D2 2B2 2L B' D 2F2 2U' R' F2 3R R 2D 3U' 2F D' 2D2 L' 2L D2 B 2L2 D2 3U' 3F2 2F' 3U' U 3F' F2 2D' 3U2 L' 3R 2D2 2L' 2D' 2R R' 2D U L' 2R' 3F' 2F 2L' 2D2 2L' 3R 2D2 3R U2 R 2D' 3U' U 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 3L2 3D' 2B' 3B2 2F 3U' 3F L 3U' 3B 2F R 3D' 3F' 3R2 F' U L2 F' D' L 2L 3L U' L2 2D 2U 3R B 2B2 2F L' 2R2 2F 3D2 3L' D' 2D2 3L' 2R' B2 3L' 2R' F2 2L' U2 B 3B 2F R2 D2 2D L2 2F2 D' 3B2 2U 2L2 3F2 F 2L2 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 U' 3L' 3D R2 2B U 2L2 2F 2R F 3L2 R 2B2 3U2 2F2 2U2 F2 2D 2F' F' 3D2 2U' 2F' 2R' F U' 2R' B' 3L' F2 2L' 2R' 2F' L2
*2. *3D L' R2 2D' 3R' D2 3B2 2F F' 3L2 3U U 3B 2L 2U 2B2 L' 2B' 3B 2F' F2 D2 3R' 2B' F 3D 2B2 3F2 2U B2 3R 3B 2D2 3D' 2B' 2D 3D' R' 2B 3F2 F' D2 2B2 3F2 3D2 2B2 F 3L' 3R' 2R R 2U' 2B2 3B2 2R' 3B' 3F2 2F' F' 3D L2 2B L D2 3B 2D 2L 2F 3U 2L 2B' U2 2L2 2F2 2R R' 2B 3F' D2 3D 2L2 R' 3B2 D2 3D2 U F' 3R2 2B2 2R' D' 2B2 R D' 3F' F' D2 3L' B2 2F'
*3. *3D 2B' 3R' B2 2B2 F2 3U' L 2F2 D' 3U2 U' 2B' 3B2 2F' D' B2 L 2U' 2B2 3F2 2L D2 3L R2 B' 2U2 3L' D' U 3L2 D 3F 2F2 2L 2U' 2R 3B2 2D B' 3D 2L' 3R2 3B2 3L' 2R2 2B' 3B2 3L2 R D 3B 2D B2 2F2 F' L' D 3D 3R2 D 3U 2U F2 R2 3F2 D' 3D2 2B' 3D L 3L2 3R' 2R' R2 D' 2F' 2L' 2R' 3U U2 3R2 D2 F2 D' U B' U' 2L R2 D' 3D' 2L2 3D' F2 2R2 2F' 2R' 3F2 2F'
*4. *3F D 2U R2 3B 3U2 2U U' B' 2F' F 2L' 2U B2 3D 2F 2U' U 3B F2 2R' F 2U2 U' B2 3D' 2R' B F' 2D2 U2 2B' 2F2 R' 2D2 B 2R2 3B' 3L2 3B' 3L 2U L' 2F' 2U2 3B 3D 3U' B 3B' R2 U' 2B' 3B 3R D 3D' 3U2 2U U 3B' 2L' D' B' 2D' U' 2L 3D2 3R2 2R D L2 3D 2B 2F2 3D2 F 2L' 3R2 3U' 2F2 L2 3R D' 2D' L' 3R2 2R R2 B2 2F L2 2F' 3U2 U2 3L' 3U 2B 3B2 3F2
*5. *U 2R2 R' 2B' 2R' 3D2 2L' 3R' D' 2F' U2 3B' F2 2L D2 3U L2 3L2 2D2 3D2 3B' 2U2 3R 3D B2 F2 3U 2F' R' 3B L' U' 2L2 3U2 B' 3D2 2U2 2B 3F 2D' 2F' 3D' 2F' 3U 2U' 2F2 2D2 2R2 3B' 3R2 D2 3F2 R' 2D' L2 2L2 3L2 2R2 B' F' 3R' 2B D2 2D R' 2B2 3F 3D 3R B 2B' 3B 3F' 3R 3B2 L' 2L2 2B 2U 3B 3F' 3U2 2U2 3F2 2L 2B 2D 3L' 3R' 2B R2 3D2 3L' 3D2 U' 2L U' 3R 3U B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R F2 R2 U' 
*2. *U' R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' 
*3. *F2 U F' U' F R2 F R U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D B' R2 D' F2 U' R' F' U B' F2 R' 
*2. *D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U B' R2 D2 U' L' D L 
*3. *U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D' U F L B2 L2 B D' L2 D2 U' R B 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 Rw R' F' D2 U F L2 Fw2 Uw U2 L' Fw2 D' Fw F' L Rw Uw' B F L B F2 L' U' L' R F' D2 L' Rw' R' F' R2 F U' Fw F
*2. *L' Fw D L2 Fw' D U L2 D Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D L F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B L' B Fw U Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 F L Fw' D' U' L' Rw2 R Fw' L2 U' B'
*3. *B' L' F D F2 Rw2 Uw2 U Fw D' L2 F2 Rw R Uw' U' L2 R' B F2 Rw' D2 U L Rw' R2 D2 F' Rw R Uw2 U2 F' Uw R Fw2 F' Rw U' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 B2 Bw D Bw Fw2 R2 B L' Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' Bw' R Bw2 F Dw' Uw2 U R' Dw' R' D U2 Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw Fw Uw Lw Bw2 Lw Bw' Dw' B Lw R B' U L Lw2 Uw2 L Dw U2 F' Rw' B' Lw2 U L' Dw
*2. *R2 Dw Bw2 Fw Dw Lw Bw' Lw' B D' L Bw2 F Lw' D' U L' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Rw D2 Uw R2 D2 Lw R2 B2 Bw' D2 Dw2 L B' Bw' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B D U B' F Uw' U R' Bw2 F Rw' Dw2 R' U Rw B Dw' U' Fw2
*3. *Bw D' Rw D Dw Bw' F' Uw2 Lw Dw' U' Lw Bw Fw' R' Dw2 F2 Rw Bw Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Rw' B' Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw L' Rw2 U B' Bw Dw Uw Fw2 R2 U' Rw' Bw2 D R' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 F' U' B L2 Lw' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B' Lw2 Rw' U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 F L2 D' L2 D' B2 F' D F R2 
*2. *U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' R' U2 R' U F2 U L' F L' R2 U L' F R' 
*3. *L B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R F' L R' D B U' F2 L2 R B' 
*4. *L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U L2 F' R2 U L R' D' L' B F2 D2 L' 
*5. *L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U' R2 F L2 U B' F L' B R2 D' 
*6. *B2 L2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 D' U' F' R2 F R' F L2 B 
*7. *F2 L R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D' L D2 B U' B L2 B' U F R'
*8. *U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 B F L B2 R' 
*9. *D' R2 D F2 U F2 D F2 L B R' B D2 F U2 L U R 
*10. *R2 U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' D' B' F2 D' L B2 F' L' U' L' D F' 
*11. *D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' B' R D' F R' D L2 U L2 R2 
*12. *F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 R U' F L U2 B2 L' F L D' L' 
*13. *R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 F' U' R2 D F R F2 R2 F L' R' 
*14. *U B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 D L' F2 R' B D B R B2 
*15. *B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 U2 R U F' L R U B' D R2 B2 R' F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 R F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D B2 F D' R2 B F' D U2 L R 
*2. *R2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' F2 D' L2 D2 R' D' L D2 U B D 
*3. *R2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R F' D B F' L2 D' B R F R' 
*4. *L U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 F D' B D2 L2 R F' L U' 
*5. *D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R D2 U B D F' L R' F' D2 U F' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L D' L U' F' U B' F' R D 
*2. *D R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' R F' D' F2 U2 R 
*3. *B2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R2 U B D R D F' L D2 
*4. *F2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 R B L2 F' L2 D2 B2 L U 
*5. *B2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' F R2 F' L' D R' F U2 F U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 R B D' L B' D' L2 B' D2 U' 
*2. *L2 U2 R' D2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D F U2 R2 B' R' D2 L B2 
*3. *R U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U R D2 F D' U' R B R U2 F 
*4. *F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 F R' U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B U B' R' 
*5. *D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F U' R2 D' B' F R' U B L R U' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L B U L2 U R2 B L' U' R' B' R 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' U2 F2 R' U F2 U2 
*3. *D2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L U' F' L B' R' D L2 B D2 F2 R 
*4. *L Rw U F2 D' L' B R' U' R' B' Fw' F' U' Rw' Fw L B D Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 L' F L' Rw' D' Uw' L2 Rw B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' F R F L' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U2 
*3. *F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F R U' L F' D L2 B' L2 U2 L F 
*4. *U2 L' R' U Fw2 Uw2 R F' D U2 L2 R F2 Uw2 U Fw R' Uw2 L2 D Fw' F' U2 R' B' L2 B Rw2 B Fw2 L' Rw2 R U R Fw2 L U' L' D
*5. *Lw' D B2 L' Rw R F D' Lw B2 D2 Uw U Lw2 Fw' Dw U' Lw U2 Rw2 Fw F2 Lw U Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw' L R D Rw' R' B Lw2 Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' Bw L2 R' Uw Fw' L2 Lw' Uw' Bw' F' Lw2 Bw' Fw' L R Bw2 Lw' D2 L2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L' R U L R U' R' U' R' L' B u l' b' 
*2. *R L R' L' R' L B' R' B R' B' u' r l' b 
*3. *R U' L U R' L' U' R' L' R' U R L R' u' r l b' 
*4. *U' R L U L' R' U R' L R L U' L R' L' u' r' 
*5. *R L U R' L' U' R U' R' L' U L r' l 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (6,1) (6,0) (3,4) (-2,1) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,1) (-5,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (3,-2) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,5) (-5,4) (0,2) (-5,3) (6,5) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,3) (2,1) (6,4) (-3,2)
*3. *(0,5) (0,1) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (2,3) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,1) (4,2) (6,3) (2,0) (-4,0) (2,4)
*4. *(0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,4) (4,2) (-4,0)
*5. *(3,-1) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,4) (2,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (-1,0) (-3,1) (0,3)


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 30, 2009)

_2x2_ - 13.46 13.55 13.08 12.46 13.15 *13.23avg*
_3x3_ - 26.44 31.90 27.94 26.44 23.81 *26.94avg* PLL skip on last. Lol at 1st and 4th.
_4x4_ - 1.56.15 OP 1.54.22 O 1.32.18 1.44.30 P 1.58.71 *1.51.56avg* Hell yeah on the third!
_5x5_ - 3.09.55 2.51.27 2.47.86 (+2) 3.15.59 3.00.18* 3.00.33avg* So close!
_6x6_ - 5.43.05 6.16.00 6.24.53 O 6.28.01 OP 5.53.22 *6.11.25avg* 
_7x7_ - 9.25.58 8.48.68 9.37.63 9.58.52 8.34.75 *9.17.30avg* The 4th solve would have been something special had I not of messed up the centres on second set of edges - I spent about 90secs getting back on track.
_2x2BLD_ - DNF 1.23.56 DNF = *1.23.56* Can never get more than 1!
_3x3OH_ - 1.33.78 1.37.06 1.34.02 1.41.71 1.28.53 *1.34.95avg*
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.39.63*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.41.02*
_Clock_ - 16.58 18.18 18.58 18.55 18.90 *18.44avg* Very, very consistent.
_Megaminx_ - 3.34.06 3.57.05 3.16.13 3.45.61 3.56.11 *3.45.26avg* PB avg and single. I might have been practising this a bit this week lol.
_Square1_ - 56.88 58.11 1.17.97 52.41 1.12.58 *1.02.52avg*
_Magic_ - 1.99 2.01 DNF 2.12 1.95 *2.04avg* It appears my brother pwns me at this now.
_Master Magic_ - 4.11 3.94 3.78 5.91 3.96 *4.00avg*
Ha ha - Success at first post!


----------



## Edam (Oct 30, 2009)

_magic_ (1.00), 1.05, 1.08, 1.03, (DNF-0.97) = *1.05*

_3x3_ 18.38, 20.15, (20.77), (17.34), 18.80 = *19.11*
_4x4_ (2:20.08), 1:53.96, 1:48.03, (1:42.81), 1:51.91 = *1:52.30* 
_5x5_ 2:50.40, 2:37.91, (2:54.03), (2:31.18), 2:48.55 = *2:45.62* _good, hardly touched my 5x5 recently._

_3x3oh_ (53.65), 1:01.09, 58.95, (1:01.96), 56.69 = *58.91*


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 30, 2009)

*Magic* 1.11, 1.12, 1.06, (1.20), (0.91) = *1.10*
omg...SUB 1 single !!
*3x3x3* (32.18), (42.20), 37.61, 41.62, 36.53 = *38.59*
Omg...New P.B single and average...
And...*3* sub 40's !!
This is a good week for me !!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (9.79), 15.50, 13.19, (19.44+), 17.85 = *15.51*
*3x3x3:* 48.14, (40.36), 53.06, (53.60), 45.27 = *48.82*
(NooooooooOo0000! <rhetorical>Why don't I get any faster?</rhetorical> )
*4x4x4:* 2:54.00, 2:57.03, (2:28.87), (3:02.51), 2:53.30 = *2:54.78*
*5x5x5:* 4:59.79, 4:51.28, (4:41.27), (5:38.70), 5:11.24 = *5:00.77*
*6x6x6:* 7:50.16, 8:12.43, (7:05.02), (8:14.90), 7:44.15 = *7:55.58*
(a few personal bests - yay!  )
*7x7x7:* (10:55.48), (14:30.70), 12:46.76, 13:36.64, 12:52.56 = *13:05.32*
(#1 PB)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (edges only attempt - fast memo but big mess!), DNF (failed memo with mistake starting new cycle), DNS = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: * (1:19.25), 1:25.57, 2:11.69, (3:56.53), 1:36.60+ = *1:44.62*
(frustrating - forgetting algorithms over and over :fp)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:13.19*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:59.46*
*Magic:* (3.72), (2.31), 2.55, 2.44, 2.34 = *2.44*
*Clock:* 29.84, 33.16, (35.25), (27.36), 33.26 = *32.09*
*Pyraminx:* 26.42, (28.61), 20.34, (14.30), 21.26 = *22.67*
*MegaMinx:* (4:30.90), 4:49.57+, (5:45.54), 4:50.10, 5:13.09 = *4:57.59*


----------



## salshort (Oct 30, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 26.22 (24.64) 24.81 (28.05) 25.10 = *25.38*
yes i really hope i score this at MIT!

*Magic*: (1.71) 1.75 (DNF) 1.91 2.52 = *2.06*

*Pyraminx*: 12.54 12.66 12.54 (12.46) (12.76) = *12.58*
sweet!

*2x2x2*: 24.13 22.91 (29.73) (20.86) 21.99 = *23.01*
fail, lol

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:07.31 1:05.35 (49.10) 1:00.15 (DNF) = *1:04.27*


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.19, (8.45), (7.17), 8.11, 7.89 ... 8.06 avg

*3x3:* 23.41, 22.45, (25.67), 23.91, (21.22) ... 23.26 avg

*wow, sucky....done at midnight, after doing a 10 page paper, with no warm-up....half the solves should have been sub 20


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Magic:* 1.78, 1.40, (4.59), (1.19), 3.05 = 2.08
_Last one was +2.......not._

*2x2:* 4.59, 6.52, 4.97, (4.38), (7.14) = 5.36
_Decent _

*3x3:* 16.17, 16.36, 18.91, (16.16), (19.36) = 17.15
_Crap_

*4x4:* 1:08.86, (1:18.90), 1:10.90, 1:17.21, (59.63) = 1:12.32
_Ewww! Really bad average! Nice single though, and on tape._


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 30, 2009)

2x2: (4.40), (5.28), 4.94, 4.48, 4.78 = 4.73
3x3: 15.45, (13.37), (19.69), 13.40, 14.24 = 14.36
3x3BLD: DNF(1:51), DNF(1:41) 1:33.38 *Yes!!!! New PB *
Square-1: 22.68, 21.94, 22.28, (18.08), (22.83) = 22.30 *N, P, P, N, P*
4x4BLD: DNF(10:58, 6:14, off by 8 edges and 4 corners, forgot to do a D2 somewhere), DNF(9:53!!! Off by an r2! ), DNF(9:09, 4 centers)
2x2BLD: 30.35, DNF, 32.24 = 30.35


----------



## Edam (Oct 30, 2009)

Brettludlow said:


> *Magic* 1.11, 1.12, 1.06, (1.20), (0.91) = *1.10*
> omg...SUB 1 single !!



looks like we're about the same now. that'll make bristol interesting. 
I hardly ever touch my magics anymore, that why my times are slipping a bit. I'll have to practise


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> Brettludlow said:
> 
> 
> > *Magic* 1.11, 1.12, 1.06, (1.20), (0.91) = *1.10*
> ...



I don't know if i'm going to bristol or not yet 
I was like :O I might win this week...then i saw your times haha


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 30, 2009)

2x2x2: (5.09), 6.81, 5.47, 7.09, (7.30) = 6.46
Messed up on last two. I hated these scrambles. 

3x3x3: 28.19(+2), (33.16), 27.96, 26.02, (21.71) = 27.39
*FAIL!!!!!* :fp:fp:fp

4x4x4: 1:48.18, 1:53.94, 1:47.33, (2:13.96), (1:38.41) = 1:49.82
Okay...

2x2x2 BLD: DNF (1:17.43), 1:11.80, DNF (1:02.68) = 1:11.80
The single was good but he accuracy was awful.

3x3x3 BLD: DNF (4:31.91), 3:05.50, 2:50.90 = 2:50.90
SUB-3!!!!! Pretty good except for the DNF.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 30, 2009)

Lars Nielsson:

3x3: 17.40
(15.06) 17.99 17.55 (19.49) 16.66

4x4BLD: 10:22 
DNF(15:10) 10:22 DNS(yet)

5x5BLD: DNF
DNF(21:42) DNF(22:09) DNS(yet)
consistent, but not fun to be consistently DNF'ing. Fast times for me though, and only a 3-cycle off on both attempts.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 30, 2009)

*2x2*:6.64, 10.97, (5.42), 11.59, (13.11)= 9.73
*Comment*: Easy Fridrich scrambles.

*3x3*: (22.38), 25.02, 26.59, (29.61), 27.27= 26.29
*Comment*:I set a pb right before this, but this is meh...

*4x4*: 2:06.50, (2:07.47), 2:03.48, (1:50.06), 1:52.44= 2:00.81
*Comment*:I think this is PB

*5x5*: 4:58.12, 5:11.06, 4:58.08, (4:21.41), (5:15.97)= 5:02.42


----------



## blah (Oct 30, 2009)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:26.36, 1:26.91, DNF = *1:26.36*

The DNF was a 49.xx    Really really really ridiculous scramble!


----------



## blizzardmb (Oct 30, 2009)

*3x3*:*32.36* (27.50), 33.18, 31.39, 32.50, (38.77)

*4x4*: *2:47.48* 2:45.42, (3:02.11), (2:19.12), 2:35.27, 3:01.74

I am absolutely horrible at 4x4, I just switched to double edge pairing last week

*Square-1*: *1:27.97* 1:34.37, 1:35.66, (2:17.02), 1:13.87, (1:13.81)


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 30, 2009)

3x3: (21.02) (30.69) 21.41 26.28 25.28
RA: 24.32


----------



## Hays (Oct 31, 2009)

2x2: 5.77, 6.70, 5.89, 7.63, 5.25: 6.12
3x3: 13.00, 14.94, 12.17, 16.77, 13.03 = 13.66


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 31, 2009)

2x2x2:


*Average: 3.14*

1.	2.80	
2.	3.34	
3.	(2.72)	
4.	(4.25)	
5.	3.28	

3x3x3(with the newest Type A (version5.0)):



*Average: 13.01*

1.	(14.89)	
2.	13.44	
3.	12.36	
4.	13.24	
5.	(11.44)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 31, 2009)

*2x2:* (9.82), 13.75, 10.32, 12.59, (17.70) = *12.22*
Yeah ok.

*3x3:* 28.23, 35.04, (24.42), 32.75, (38.95) = *32.01*
Hmm i really need to finish learning PLL.

*2x2 BLD:* 3:05.98, 4:48.37, DNF = *3:05.89*
Finally a success. DNF i realised i did something wrong during solve so gave up.

*3x3 OH:* 1:10.53, (49.28), 1:37.73, 1:19.18, (1:40.78) = *1:22.48*
Finally, ive been waiting for a sub min. Was a PLL skip mind you.


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

2x2: 2.98, 4.09, 3.34, 3.68, 3.02 = 3.35
3x3: 8.38, 12.03, 8.92, 9.91, 10.77 = 9.87
4x4: 52.06, 45.82, 47.51, 46.04, 55.96 = 48.54
5x5:


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2009)

*3x3:* (23.52) (31.96) 30.18 29.08 27.36 = 28.873
_First scramble... Sigh. 2nd was also good, but screwed up PLL. Cross screw-up on 3rd. Average average. Good scrambles._


----------



## Yichen (Oct 31, 2009)

2x2x2:average 6.09
6.21, (5.08), 6.25, (6.54), 5.81

3x3x3:average 18.98
19.13, 18.97, (17.85), 18.84, (19.14)

4x4x4:average 1:47.11
1:50.00, 1:47.41, (1:50.98), (1:42.28), 1:43.92

3x3x3 One Handed:average 47.16
(40.56), (50.45), 47.04, 45.57, 48.86

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:43moves .........This is the first time I try FM
U' B R' F2 U2 F' R F2 D' B' D2 B D' F D' F2 D' F2 D2 L D L' D' F' R' D' R D' R' D2 D R' D' F' U F' U' F2 R' F' R F R

U' B R' F2 U2 (2*2 block) 5
F' R F2 D' B' D2 B (cross+f2l 2)7
D' F D' F2 D' (f2l 3)5
F2 D2 L D L' D' F' (ZB F2L) 7
R' D' R D' R' D2 (R)(OLL )7
(R') D R' D' F' U F' U' F2 R' F' R F R(PLL)14
Total:5+7+5+7+7+14-2=43moves


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:2:15.61s


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 31, 2009)

3x3: 13.79, 13.41, 13.78, 14.07, 13.68
Average : 13.75 
Really awesome. First few solves had easy crosses but all non lucky. 

3x3 OH: 26.71, 29.07, 29.04, 29.61, 28.41
Average : 28.84
Not very good. I've been practicing OH.

3x3 BLD: 1:58.70, 1:58.11, DNF(2:11.89)
Everyone is improving and I still suck


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:26.36, 1:26.91, DNF = *1:26.36*
> 
> The DNF was a 49.xx    Really really really ridiculous scramble!


Just when I think I might win BLD this week...


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 31, 2009)

*Ardianto Satriawan*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 36
Scramble: F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L B U L2 U R2 B L' U' R' B' R 
Solution: R2 U' F D F' D' F' L' F' U' F' U' F' R L' U2 L R' F' U2 F L D' F2 D2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 B' D' L B' F L

First I found a 14 moves F2L minus a pair on inverse scramble using U R2 premoves
L' F' B L' (1x2x3)
D B R2 B U2 B2 (2x2x3)
F D2 F2 D (F2L minus pair)

But no nice continuation then, so I use the inverse of the sequences as premoves for normal scramble, for finally a sub-40 solve on this scramble

premoves: D' F2 D2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 B' D' L B' F L

F2L: R2 U' F D F' D' F' L' F' _L_ (10/10)
OLL: _L'_ U' F' _U_ * F L (4/14)
undo premoves: D' F2 D2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 B' D' L B' F L (14/28)

Insert U perm at *: _U2_ F' R L' U2 L R' F' U2 (8/36)

the only solution I found after 40 minutes, hard scramble..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

3x3FMC: 40 moves B R' F2 L' U B U // R' D2 F' R' D' // F R' F' R2 F' R2 F // U' L2 U R U' L2 U // F' R F R F' R' F R F' R F R // F2 D2


----------



## Toad (Oct 31, 2009)

*2x2:* (7.48), (12.89), 9.41, 8.02, 9.16 = *8.86*
Meh... 2nd solve should've been better, but quite a good average 

*3x3:* 21.84, (28.60), 23.30, (20.02), 26.56 = *23.90*
Alrite average... Screwed up second and last solve during F2L 

*3x3 OH:* (46.81), 51.02, 49.56, 1:03.79, (1:05.91) = *54.79*
Turning was just awful for last two solves... others were quite good though. 

*4x4:* 2:35.24 [O], (3:32.90) [OP], (2:10.22), 3:18.30 [OP], 2:43.06 [OP] = *2:52.20*
Loads of parity and my edge pairing just fails... 

*2 - 4 Relay: 3:37.58* [O]
Meh... Bad edge pairing 

*2x2 BLD:* 2:25.14, DNS, 2:06.00 = *2:06.00*
First time I've ever tried this!! Sub 2 next week 

*Pyraminx:* (23.24), 11.02, (7.33), 10.94, 12.21 = *11.39*
Epic fail on first solve but other than that quite nice average... PB single too 

*3x3 FMC: 54*
First time I've ever tried it, good start, bad finish.


Spoiler



y R F' L2 B D' R' U2
z2 U' R' F' R D R D'
y R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B
U2 F' U' F' U F'
U2 L' U' L

y F R U R' U' F'
y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

2x2: 4.16, (6.18), 4.55, 4.61, (3.22) = 4.44
Please let me do this at UK Open 

3x3: 12.09, 11.62, 12.92, (13.60), (10.20) = 12.21
Please let me do this at UK Open 

4x4: 59.78, 54.40, (1:04.77), 54.92, (54.13) = 56.37

OH: 29.49, 27.43, (31.20), 28.82, (27.04) = 28.58


----------



## Stini (Oct 31, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (5.45) 8.06 8.14 (9.58) 8.05 = *8.08*
*3x3x3:* 16.75 (20.14) 18.03 (16.23) 16.78 = *17.19*
*4x4x4:* 1:14.59 (1:28.00) 1:22.36 1:15.02 (1:13.08) = *1:17.32*
*5x5x5:* 2:34.02 (2:27.42) (2:55.25) 2:32.78 2:31.92 = *2:32.91*
*7x7x7:* (8:33.59) (7:16.33) 8:04.44 7:35.58 8:25.44 = *8:01.82*
*3x3x3-OH:* 35.89 (33.03) (42.66) 34.98 36.22 = *35.70*
*FMC: 29 HTM*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:49.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:23.52*
*Magic:* 1.58 (2.79) 2.17 (1.49) 2.39 = *2.05*
*Master Magic:* 6.51 6.67 4.93 (7.36) (4.37) = *6.04*
*Megaminx:* (3:34.62) 3:03.80 2:55.95 3:01.14 (2:49.19) = *3:00.30*
*Pyraminx:* (25.75) 16.89 9.14 (8.50) 16.86 = *14.30*

FMC-solution: L2 B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2 U2 B' U' R' U R B R B' L' B' L' R D' L' U' B' L' U
I found a really great start using R2 premove for inverse scramble:
U' L B U L D R' L B L B R' solves whole F2L. 
Too bad I didn't have enough time to find a good continuation, so I just simply solved edges using B' R' U' R U B U2 which left me a simple commutator, I didn't have time to find an insertion so I just solved directly it with B2 D' B U2 B' D B U2 B. Really fun scramble


----------



## mande (Nov 1, 2009)

2x2: 7.40, (10.61), 7.12, (6.70), 7.82 = 7.45
Comment: Good average.

3x3: 20.87, 24.26, 22.84, (30.19), (15.72) = 22.66
Comment: Bad bad average, but good single.

3x3 OH: (36.15), (48.40), 37.41, 38.96, 38.37 = 38.24
Comment: Good average.

3x3 BLD: 2:04:00, 2:25:55, DNF (1:47) = 2:04:00
Comment: Really easy scrambles I think.

3x3 MTS: 1:25:63, (1:05:67), (1:44:40), 1:05:97, 1:25:71 = 1:19:10
Comment: Good average, good single also. I want sub minute soon!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:26.36, 1:26.91, DNF = *1:26.36*
> ...



Okay, so I don't get it. I just tried the third scramble and got a DNF (2:09) on it. And I even rescrambled and tried it again and it was still hard. Parity, flipped-in-place edges, corners weren't too bad, but they weren't conveniently placed, and twisted corners didn't help. I see this as a much worse than average scramble - I hated it. Why did you think it was a ridiculous scramble??

The first one was nice, though - I thought it was the only easy one this week. Unfortunately, I DNF'ed that one too. Fortunately I got the second one doing a safety solve (1:59.96), so this week isn't a complete loss. But congratulations to both of you guys for beating me, badly.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I agree with Mike. The first was easiest, (2:02) and I also DNF:ed the third 
and did not notice it for something particular at all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

*Mats B*
*Bad stuff*
*2x2:* 20.72 21.18 18.36 28.35 19.63 = *20.51* Bad
*3x3:* 47.98 62.17 48.93 dnf 131.43 = *1:20.84 * Worst
*4x4:* 4:20.98 3:41.14 3:34.57 3:22.91 3:29.06 = *3:34.92* Bad
*2-5Rel: 14:25.12* 

*Good stuff*
*5x5: * 7:09.10 6:36.58 7:32.15 10:11.08 7:56.20 = *7:32.48* PB single & PB avg
*2-4Rel: 4:13.87* 
PB or almost. But I did an unnecessary parity alg (twice), otherwise I would have had sub-4.

*Blind*
*2x2BLD:* 38.83 36.43 41.39 = *36.43* OK+
*3x3BLD:* 2:02.20 (43), 2:15.56 (47), DNF (2:09 (49)) = *2:02.20* OK+
*4x4BLD:* dnf 10:46 10:45 = *10:45 * Two sub-11, wow!
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
Well, dnf is of course not good, but still a dnf pb = 22:30 
*Multi: 4/5 = 3 * in 40:29 (memo 27:50)
*6x6:* dns, dns, dns, dns, dnf [bld, 1:14:59, memo 38min] = *DNF*

*MTS*: dnf, 3:31.15, dnf, 3:48.62, dnf = *DNF*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 1, 2009)

Good, very good. Now I know what I have to beat on 4x4BLD 
I think sub-11 is in my reach.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2009)

*2x2x2* = 8.83
*3x3x3 *= 23.47
*PyraMinx *= 17.26
*234 Relay *= 2:26.27
*2345 Relay*=6:14.50
 *3x3x3 OH*=40.98

gah, I fail at big cubes.




Spoiler



2x2x2=8.83
8.34, 9.86, (7.78), 8.28, (10.41)
Very new Easty = TIGHT CUBE--> bad solves

3x3x3=23.47
23.13, (21.68), 24.43, (25.09), 22.93
Mini-C -> Sub 23s???

PyraMinx=17.26
16.93, 16.69, 18.15, (18.28), (15.21)

3x3x3 One Handed=40.98
39.65, (38.77), 41.44, 41.86, (45.52)
PB average by like 3 or 4 seconds?????



To come:


Spoiler



4, 5, 7, 2bld, 3bld, 3oh, 2345 relay, 3MTS, Magic, Sq-1, (mega?), (feet?)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 1, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.70 (7.58) 9.21 8.87 (10.13) = *8.93*
*3x3:* 35.49 35.64 (35.12) (38.02) 35.49 = *35.42*
Uhm. That was embarrassing.
*3x3 OH:* 1:32.50 1:17.56 1:11.94 57.75 50.01 = *1:09.08*
Can you tell I don't practise OH?
*Megaminx:* 3:28.23 (3:35.68) 3:13.63 (2:37.40) 3:19.02 =*3:20.30*
Still getting used to the new Megaminx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Good, very good. Now I know what I have to beat on 4x4BLD
> I think sub-11 is in my reach.



So what about your 3x3BLD, very very good. Please let me win one event over you


----------



## Edmund (Nov 1, 2009)

2x2
3.17
3.06, 3.41, 3.04, (2.84), (3.42)
Comment: Pretty nice no solves were even over 4! I've focused sooo much on 2x2 in the past 2 days because my 2x2 was broken so now I'm getting back into it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*

Scramble: F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L B U L2 U R2 B L' U' R' B' R
Solution: U' B' D2 L B2 D2 F D' F R D2 R' B R' B' R F' R' F D2 F D' L D' L' F' D' R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R' D2 R' D' F'

Apply premoves R D2 R' D' F' before scrambling to see what's going on.
2x2x2: U' B' D2 L B2
2x2x3: D2 F D' F
finish F2L: R D2 R' B R' B'
OLL: R F' R' F D2 F D' L D' L' F'
PLL: D' R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2
undo premoves: R D2 R' D' F'
R2 R become R' between PLL and premoves.

Comment: I'm really getting into using premoves. Unfortunately, this time they left me with a REALLY unlucky OLL, and I had to scramble to find one even this good. I didn't have any time left to look for an insertion for the PLL; I'm sure I could have found one to save a couple more moves. Anyway, even though this is a bad result, I feel like I learned a lot from it, and I'm really looking forward to next week's attempt.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 2, 2009)

2x2 : (3.61), (5.79), 4.08, 5.60, 4.72 (strange inspection but oll skipped) = *4.80*
4x4 : (58.59) (O parity), 52.75, (52.72) (heh 0.03 difference both ended with U perm), 58.30 (O parity), 56.18 = *55.74* yay no over 60s 
3x3OH : 28.69, 25.31 (J perm), (32.01) (E perm), 25.46 (J perm), (24.64) (J perm LHanded) = *26.49* (3 J perms in an average - that's it!)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:04.56 11:46.62
comment: 12:04.56 was my pb by 40 seconds, and 11:46.62 is my pb by 18 seconds  Sub-10 is not far now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.21, 17.47, 10.90, 13.44, 10.96 = *11.77*
*3x3x3:* 24.83, 24.03, 18.78, 33.65, 23.22 = *24.03*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.97 [P], 1:32.91, 1:40.69 [O], 1:29.06 [O], 1:43.53 [OP] = *1:36.19*
*5x5x5:* 2:34.97, 2:50.43, 3:04.38, 2:29.68, 2:29.28 = *2:38.36*
*6x6x6:* 5:25.46 [OP], 5:12.62 [P], 5:16.09 [P], 4:55.80, DNF [39:17.37, 20:23]= *5:18.06*
Comment: BLD solve had 2 twisted corners.  Since there were no twisted-in-place corners in the original scramble, that means I performed some BH algorithm incorrectly (or mismemorized). Time to go drill all the BH corners algorithms again. It was a really really hard scramble - it took forever for me to orient the cube, and then I had a terrible time memorizing it.
*7x7x7:* 7:46.75, 8:00.14, 7:19.71, 7:55.04, DNF [49:20.37, 22:05] = *7:53.98*
Comment: Very bad. Off by 5 corners, 4 outer X centers, 3 outer + centers, 5 obliques, 3 centrals, 6 inner wings, and 11 outer wings. As bad as this was, it's hard to tell what went wrong, but I noticed that just 6 moves (involving just 3 faces) was able to fix all the corners, so I suspect this was a setup move problem, primarily. It's sad, because it mostly felt like a good solve. Also, did anyone else notice the big blocks of solved pieces on this fifth scramble? It sort of made me think after all this megaminx scramble discussion - it didn't look adequately scrambled. (Although from a BLD perspective, it didn't seem all that easy - maybe it's just because this time the solved centers were all bunched together instead of spread out like they usually are?)
*2x2x2 BLD:* 44.66, 30.72, 35.36 = *30.72*
Comment: Happy to get them all this week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:38.94], 1:59.96, DNF [2:09.00] = *1:59.96*
Comment: Terrible this week. First one was off by 3 corners; third one was scrambled. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:57.05, 4:42], 7:40.63 [3:34], 8:28.53 [5:09] = *7:40.63*
Comment: First one had 2 corners twisted. The scramble for the third one was awesome for centers, but the edges were terrible; it took me forever to memorize because of the edges, but execution was really fast.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:38.11 [8:49], 15:58.03 [8:23], DNF [15:26.62, 8:15] = *15:58.03*
Comment: Third one was off by 3 wings - I memorized G instead of H for one piece.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/11 = 5 points, 60:00.00 [42:33]
Comment: It was 11/11 after 1:12:42.55. (I heard the alarm go off, but kept going to see how I would do.) I did it again - probably the fourth time I've done that - I applied the wrong room to a cube. I so hate when I do that! My memorization wasn't working very well, so I memorized way too slowly; I just didn't get to the last two cubes in time, and I didn't bother to go undo and redo the one I applied the wrong room to until after time expired. The reason it took almost 13 extra minutes was because I undid the fourth room and then applied the fifth room to that fifth cube, to fix it. I couldn't resist trying it, since it's especially fun when you get one of those correct! And I got them all right - just a little too late. 
3x3x3 OH: 50.19, 48.36, 44.77, 42.75, 43.58 = 45.57
3x3x3 WF: 3:10.16, 3:23.90, 1:51.31, 1:50.15, 1:40.47 = 2:17.21
Comment: Messed up PLL on first two and had to start over – killed my average. 
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:13.03, 1:27.03, 1:31.50, 2:18.05, 1:42.72 = 1:33.75
Comment: I put the wrong piece in the cross for the fourth one.
2-4 relay: 2:23.40 [OP]
2-5 relay: 5:10.90 [P]
Magic: 1.86, 1.93, 2.02, 1.72, 2.81 = 1.94
Master Magic: 4.33, 6.33, 5.59, 4.63, 5.21 = 5.14
Clock: 19.19, 17.61, 18.68, 19.97, 24.97 = 19.28
MegaMinx: 3:04.64, 2:56.65, 2:37.25, 2:55.77, 3:07.86 = 2:59.02
Pyraminx: 16.93, 16.50, 20.47, 9.47, 18.38 = 17.27
Square-1: 50.94 [P], 42.05 [P], 48.09, 1:29.11, 1:02.47 [P] = 53.83
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 40 moves
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.

For fun, I went back and found the first weekly competition that both Chris and I entered BLD events in. It was 2007-36, almost exactly 2 years ago. Here were the results:


cmhardw said:



2x2x2 BLD: 39.32, 40.29
3x3x3 BLD: 1:40.17, 2:50.40
4x4x4 BLD: DNF, 8:40.23
5x5x5 BLD: 15:44.17, DNF

Click to expand...




Mike Hughey said:



2x2x2 BLD: 43.92, 53.77 = 43.92
3x3x3 BLD: 3:16.39, DNF (3:31.13) = 3:16.39
4x4x4 BLD: 26:28.77, DNF (23:15.38) = 26:28.77
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (41:13.82), 42:38.23 = 42:38.23

Click to expand...


It looks like I've finally caught up to where Chris was 2 years ago! Woohoo! *


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> It looks like I've finally caught up to where Chris was 2 years ago! Woohoo!



Yeah, it is a pity though, that you both still make progress 
Otherwise one could nurture small hopes of catching up.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2009)

FMC: 35 moves
z y2 L' D' l2 D l' f' F' u' (*) *l2* d R2 U2 (12): corners + 2 edges
x' y B' M' D' M2 D B (8): centers + 3 more edges
y' U2 L E2 L' y' L2 E2 L2 U' D (11)': last 6 edges
The remaining edge is solved using the following insertion:
(*): S l2 S' *l2* (6)
Total: 37 - 2 moves canceling = 35 HTM


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I've finally caught up to where Chris was 2 years ago! Woohoo!
> ...



Mats,

I still remember, like it was yesterday, the feeling of my first ever big cube blindfolded (4x4x4) solve, the one that took me 5 and a half hours to complete! I think your progress so far has been really good, and trust me you'll be surprised at how much, and how quickly, you will continue to improve!

Chris


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *6x6x6:* 5:25.46 [OP], 5:12.62 [P], 5:16.09 [P], 4:55.80, DNF [39:17.37, 20:23]= *5:18.06*
> Comment: BLD solve had 2 twisted corners.  Since there were no twisted-in-place corners in the original scramble, that means I performed some BH algorithm incorrectly (or mismemorized). Time to go drill all the BH corners algorithms again. It was a really really hard scramble - it took forever for me to orient the cube, and then I had a terrible time memorizing it.


Yes, I tried the same solve and could not find a good orientation either. I had 4 edges and about 20 centres off, but at least I got all corners right  And less than twice your time 

@Chris, thanks and let's hope so at least 
And I cannot but wonder at your excellent times at 5x5BLD, very nice!! What is the reason that you continue to make progress? You cannot very well practise harder? And the BH-method is the BH-method, youv'e been using it for years now.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 4, 2009)

*2x2x2: 10.75* - difficult scrambles 
11.71, 11.47, (5.76), (17.27), 9.07

*3x3x3: 24.03* - Nice n consistent this time 
(25.58), 23.72, (22.01), 24.06, 24.32

*4x4x4: 5:24.24* - Just thought I'd start on 4x4 .. took absolutely aages! 
(4:53.60), 5:29.21, 5:34.92, (6:27.98), 5:08.59

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: DNF*
Attempt:
2x2x2: R2 U' L B D' B2 (6/6)
2x2x3: F L2 U2 F L' F' L F2 (8/14)
F2L minus slot: U' L U' L U2 L U' L2 (8/22)
2-Pairs: B' U' B U2 L (5/27)
Permute Edges: R U' L' U L R' (6/33)
Sod's law!! Left with 3-corner twist, don't know the alg 

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF*
Thought I'd give visual memo a try. Quite liked it, but failed to get a successful solve  .. better luck next time I guess..
1. DNF - 3 pieces out, time: 8:21.63
2. DNF - 2 pieces out, time: 10:12.02
3. DNF - Major screw up, only 2 pieces solved, time: 8:55.15

EDIT: I'm assuming the time for BLD events is for memo+execution. Is that right?
EDIT2: Lol, and after all that I had another go and got a 7:35.53 successful solve ... woot!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Chris, thanks and let's hope so at least
> And I cannot but wonder at your excellent times at 5x5BLD, very nice!! What is the reason that you continue to make progress? You cannot very well practise harder? And the BH-method is the BH-method, youv'e been using it for years now.



Hi Mats,

First off I would like to mention that I know there are others out there who have already gotten times at this level, and who probably even average at or below this level. I think what helped me make the jump from 15 minutes average for 5x5x5 to sub-15 average was to create more journeys. I now have journey locations enough for seven 5x5x5 BLD solves that are dedicated solely to 5x5x5 BLD and no other cubes. This way I can do up to 7 solves before I have to repeat a location when practicing 5x5x5 BLD.

To get sub-13 solves I really needed to just go faster in all respects. For my 12:04 and 11:46 I was literally just going REALLY fast for all steps. I also followed the advice of something Kai told me at the world championships this year. Kai and I were talking about our solves, and he told me that after his first DNF in 4x4x4 that he just *knew* when starting the second solve that he was going to solve it. After my first DNF in 4x4x4 I was scared to death that I would miss the second one as well! I think having the kind of mental confidence Kai had is really key for getting good times, and better accuracy. Something I am working on when I practice right now is finding the right memorization pace, such that I can *know* that I will still get the solve. Obviously if I memorize for 3 days on the same solve, I will have a near 100% chance to solve it correctly. If I memorize for 30 seconds (on 5x5x5 blindfolded) I will have a nearly 100% chance of a DNF. My goal right now is to find the absolute fastest memorization pace I can have, such that I can still know that I have a nearly 100% chance of achieving the solve. Really, I am shooting for a 90% chance to get a solve, because in a round of best of 2 if you solve with a 90% accuracy rate per solve you will have a 99% chance of getting at least one solve in that round.

So, to answer your question, improving my memorization step is what has helped me to continue to improve. I think that if I continue to improve my memorization step, that I can achieve sub-10 for 5x5x5 BLD, and this is part of the reason I very much so want to finish my more advanced version of my single syllable word method.

I know this message is long, but I think these are the things that have helped me the most to improve my times. The caveat here being that I realize others have already blown by these times, so I don't know what they do. But this is at least the philosophy I am trying to follow for my own times.

Chris


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT: I'm assuming the time for BLD events is for memo+execution. Is that right?



Yes, that is so.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2009)

*3x3x3 :* 25.06, (26.56), (22.97), 25.30, 24.97 = *25.11*

*3x3x3 BLD :* 3:57.87, DNS, DNS = *3:57.87*

not much time this week, might squeeze in more.


----------



## maxcube (Nov 4, 2009)

*3x3* - 25.43 25.24 (21.47) (25.54) 22.39 = 24.35
_Well, what can you expect from a 3 month+ break. _

*2x2* - (16.21) 12.07 (9.17) 13.77 13.65 = 13.16
_Woot sub10 lol._

*4x4* - 1:59.05 1:53.01 (2:09.30) (1:47.28) 2:02.53 = 1:58.20
_Woot sub2._

*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF DNF = DNF
_Gahhh. >:c_

*3x3 OH* - 2:19.06 1:10.65 1:16.65 (DNF) (1:07.68) = 1:35.45
_Yeah... probably shoulda practiced..._

*3x3 BLD* - DNF(3:04.31) DNF(3:35.61) DNF(4:06.83) = DNF!!
_Aarghh. The last one has 2 edges flipped!_


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.38, 5.35, *5.60*, 4.59, *3.75* = *4.78 *
*3x3:* 12.73, *11.98*, 14.05, *18.54*, 12.59 = *13.12*
*4x4:* 56.63, 55.04, 55.38, *49.60*, *59.61* = *55.68* - Wow. Very good for me 
*5x5:* 1:57.29,* 2:02.18*, 1:55.59, *1:49.69*, 1:56.33 = *1:56.40*
*3x3OH:* *28.89*, *30.54*, 28.99, 29.78, 29.54 = *29.44*
*Pyraminx: **7.15*, 6.87, 6.07, 4.57, *3.82* = *5.84*
*Square1:* 20.03, 24.51, *31.65*, *18.67*, 27.92 = *24.16*
*Megaminx:* 1:06.88, *1:17.94*, 1:01.62, 1:09.36, *1:01.59* = *1:05.95* - Very nice  LOL @ 2nd..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> My goal right now is to find the absolute fastest memorization pace I can have, such that I can still know that I have a nearly 100% chance of achieving the solve. Really, I am shooting for a 90% chance to get a solve, because in a round of best of 2 if you solve with a 90% accuracy rate per solve you will have a 99% chance of getting at least one solve in that round.


This seems like a good idea, but I'm afraid it won't quite work for me. I would say nearly 50% of my DNFs are due entirely to mistakes in execution. I have perfect memory recall, but I mess up the execution. So if I can't manage at least 80% success rate normally, I have no chance of 90% success rate with perfect memorization. Since I'm around 50% accurate on 5x5x5 BLD (at home), that means the best I can hope to do is somewhere around 75% accuracy if I memorize perfectly. Is the same really not true for you?


----------



## Ewks (Nov 4, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 7.24, (11.80), 8.71, 8.56, (5.17) = *8.17*
*3x3x3*: (14.17), (17.97), 16.67, 16.24, 17.47 = *16.79*
*4x4x4*: (1:48.17), 1:57.76, (1:58.47), 1:50.27, 1:54.95 = *1:54.33*
*Pyraminx*: 9.94, (10.83), 8.40, (7.89), 9.35 =*9.23*
*OH*: (29.91), 36.80, (50.32), 35.27, 36.77 = *36.28*
*2-3-4 Relay*=*2:29.60*


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2009)

Should we move this discussion to a new thread? This is really interesting stuff, but man are we hijacking the weekly competition!



Mike Hughey said:


> This seems like a good idea, but I'm afraid it won't quite work for me. I would say nearly 50% of my DNFs are due entirely to mistakes in execution. I have perfect memory recall, but I mess up the execution.



Hey Mike,

To be honest, reading your post, I very rarely know the cause of my DNFs. Sometimes it's obvious (2 centers off, or 2-3 wings off) and I can trace through my memory and figure out that I did a wrong cycle or something (replaced it with an easier one subconsciously usually). Sometimes I feel at a certain point that something went wrong, as in I turned a slice too many times, or maybe did the B part of my commutator 3 times, or only once. When these happen I can trace through to where in my memory I remember getting the "bad" feeling, and if all of my pieces up to that point are solved then I know that's probably what happened.

I've had some solves where I had literally no idea what happened. One example I had recently was a DNF where the cube was off by 4 wings, 8 x-centers, and nothing else. Now this confused the hell out of me, because it seems to suggest that I was off by one single inner slice turn somewhere in the middle of the solve. However, what confuses me is that all the t-centers were solved perfectly, and I solve them first of all the non 3x3-stuff!

The only explanation I can think of, is that I luckily turned a slice that had, by complete random chance, all four t-centers the same exact color. This is the only way I can figure that a 4-cycle of those pieces would result in the same exact permutation I had memorized.

The other possibility is that I turned an inner slice twice on accident, and I had a configuration of t-centers on that slice that was symmetric when turned 180 degrees.

Either way, I still have no idea what I did wrong on that solve, because my recall felt fine.



> So if I can't manage at least 80% success rate normally, I have no chance of 90% success rate with perfect memorization. Since I'm around 50% accurate on 5x5x5 BLD (at home), that means the best I can hope to do is somewhere around 75% accuracy if I memorize perfectly. Is the same really not true for you?



I honestly have never thought to break up my DNFs into categories like that. I guess you would need 3 categories, DNF because of execution error, because of recall error (and thus a mis-execution caused by this), or both types of errors during a solve.

Also that goal of 90% accuracy per solve is just a theoretical goal. My real accuracy rate in competition is 9/20 (45%), which is in my opinion terrible. Also I have DNF'd out of a round of 2 solves twice in 8 tries. This implies that I only complete a round of two 75% of the time. If I set this up:
1 - (1-x)^2 = .75

and solve for x, my probability of success on average for each solve, I come out at an average accuracy rate of exactly 50%, which is close to my actual accuracy rate (45%).

So if I am competing in a round of two solves, with my current method and accuracy, I will finish the round with a successful solve only about 75% of the time (this is terrible!).

Partly I am working on my accuracy, but I also want a fast time, so therein lies the problem. How do you determine what your DNF was caused by? Usually I am mystified as to what I did wrong, even when trying to figure it out. I just figure that I need to pay more attention on the next solve to all steps and hope for the best.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> How do you determine what your DNF was caused by? Usually I am mystified as to what I did wrong, even when trying to figure it out. I just figure that I need to pay more attention on the next solve to all steps and hope for the best.



I've always made it a high priority to do a post-mortem on my DNFs, from those very first weekly competitions where I started doing big cubes BLD. I even often do them on 3x3x3's, but not as religiously. If you notice, in most of my competition results, I give the pieces that were wrong, and I often try to give an explanation for what went wrong. I know other people probably don't care, but I find it helps me learn from my mistakes. If they're badly scrambled, I agree that sometimes you can't really tell what went wrong, but if it's just a few pieces and you work at it, you can usually tell what went wrong.

One thing that I find worthwhile if I can't figure out the problem from looking at the result is that I will reapply the original scramble and double-check my memorization to see if I memorized it correctly or not. I do this fairly often. (Obviously, you have to do this right after the solve, while you still remember the cube.) (I'm less successful at checking problems with corners because of this - I don't keep the corners in long-term memory - that's why I feel like I need to be better at corners than at the other pieces, because I can't learn from my mistakes as easily.) Anyway, if I find that the memorization matches, then I know I made mistakes in execution. Then, if it was an execution error, I'll often try re-solving the set of pieces that were bad, going just 2 at a time, and then checking to see if anything went wrong. I try to solve them the same as I did during the initial solve. That way, I often find where the problem was.

On my 7x7x7 BLD disaster I just did today, I didn't bother with a full post-mortem, because it was just so bad. (I filled it into my weekly results above.) But usually I'll try to figure it out, and I'm probably able to figure out what went wrong on 90% of my DNFs or so.

I admit I almost never do post-mortems in official competitions. I usually don't want to waste the energy on it there, and besides, I'm usually too down about missing the solve to really care. Anyway, official competition solves are such a small percentage of my total attempts that I figure it doesn't hurt to not bother to analyze those few.

I also think it's funny how we have almost exactly the same accuracy at 5x5x5 BLD. (I'm 5/11 = 45.45%, so just slightly better than you. ) And I suspect from my home results that we're about the same on that as well. Maybe we should be talking to István instead - he has a 64.7% accuracy!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

Is this coincidence? My accuracy is pretty close to your and Chris' accuracy too! 

Chris: 9/20 = 45%
Mike: 5/11 = 45.5%
Maarten: 1/2 = 50% 



Mike Hughey said:


> I know other people probably don't care, but I find it helps me learn from my mistakes.


Others learn from your mistakes too, Mike!

Why is it that you give such high priority to post-mortems? (genius name!) Is it the reasons why the mistake was made variate more? The reason why I make mistakes is almost always overlooking pieces during memo. Otherwise I forget to do a D2 somewhere or so. Is it because both of you use commutators for bigcubes BLD? Because it's more freestyle than what I use, I see there's also more room for mistakes. 



Mike Hughey said:


> I'm less successful at checking problems with corners because of this - I don't keep the corners in long-term memory.


The very few times I do the scramble again and reconstruct my solve, most of the time I don't even know my memo anymore. But when I briefly look at the cycles and the first 3-4 letters, the memo normally comes back to me, also corners. I don't make mistakes in corners anyway. 

Now let's take my 3 4x4BLD DNF's of this weekly. 

First solve - DNF, off by 4 corners in the D-layer and 8 edges. Instant conclusion which also corresponded with my solving memory: Forgot to do a D2 while undoing the setup for the Dbr center (D2 l B d2 B' l' U2 l B d2 B' l' *D2*)

Second solve - DNF, off by an r2. No commentary.

Third solve - DNF, off by 4 centers. 9 centers solved in scramble, 12 items in memo. Very simple, just overlooked them during memo.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Third solve - DNF, off by 4 centers. 9 centers solved in scramble, 12 items in memo. Very simple, just overlooked them during memo.


4+9+12=25 centres :confused::confused:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

12 items does not instantly equal 12 centers. There were 2 cycles in the part that I DID memo, so one of the centers was in that part of the memo twice.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Why is it that you give such high priority to post-mortems? (genius name!) Is it the reasons why the mistake was made variate more? The reason why I make mistakes is almost always overlooking pieces during memo. Otherwise I forget to do a D2 somewhere or so. Is it because both of you use commutators for bigcubes BLD? Because it's more freestyle than what I use, I see there's also more room for mistakes.



I guess I don't know that the post-mortems do me that much good, but they make me feel good. I figure it should be the best way to learn from my mistakes. For sure, I have replaced images sometimes when confusion happened in a solve between two of my images. And I have picked up on commutator mistakes before that accidentally crept into my solving.

I still make mistakes with BH corners. Somehow I get turned around on what one of the algorithms is sometimes, and I execute the wrong one. I suspect that this will happen less and less over time - I'm just a slow learner. 

As for the name, yeah, I like it too - the solve died, so I shed a few tears and then try to figure out who did it so I can get revenge.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> For sure, I have replaced images sometimes when confusion happened in a solve between two of my images.



Mike thanks for your detailed response, I will respond in more detail to your other points after work (I happen to have a quick free moment right now). I wanted to post, because this is one area where I actually do use post-mortems in my solving, and I take it very seriously.

Anytime I have a recall delay, even in a competition solve, I always make note of which particular image was the one I forgot. I either write this down, or just try to remember that image. I have found that recall delays very often were the *same* images for me, leading me to the conclusion that either that image had a weak connection for me, or was one that was confusing or very related to some other image, the same as what you said. If I forget the same image more than twice, I replace it with something else. This has helped me tremendously to create a really good, personalized image set for me.

The only other way that I actually do post-mortems on my solving are with cycling tricks. One particular technique I am very proud of for discovering is nested pick-up cycling. Daniel and I discovered pick-up cycling together, but this takes it to a new level.

So for example, when I forget a whole image location, or even multiple locations, I skip it and use a pickup cycle later. Daniel and I have been using this trick for some time now. Well sometimes, in the process of doing a pickup cycle, I remember only portions of the missing information. Rather than wait until I recall all of the missing information, I solve the bits and pieces I do remember as I remember them. To do this you end up doing a pick-up cycle *within* a pick-up cycle to make it work.

What usually prompts me trying to use tricks like these are when a situation like this will happen during a solve and I get a DNF. Afterward, I use a pencil and paper and figure out the cycle theory of how I *should* have cycled in order to still solve the pieces correctly, then I practice this technique.

The techniques I use now are:
1) Pick-up cycles and Nested pick-up cycles
2) Fixing parity as soon as I am aware that I have parity, rather than saving it for the end once all other pieces are solved. You can also use this to cancel two cycles with an even number of pieces to be two cycles with an odd number of pieces, rather than solving both of them down leaving two double swaps.
3) Black hole cycling - a shortcut way to avoid pickup cycling if I forget a chunk of images. You can also use this if you remember half of an image, but not both letters (this happens very rarely for me).

Black hole cycling is something Daniel came up with that he taught to me, but I discovered nested pick-up cycles and the early parity fix/even to odd piece cancelling on my own.

So I guess I sort of do post mortems, but only on the memo technique and solving strategy. I don't usually look at what I did wrong on any particular solve, which you've convinced me is something I should be doing.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2009)

I've always been too lazy to do pick-up cycling. I know how to do it - I've done it a few times on solves I knew were too slow to matter much anyway, sometimes even with success! But I have to think too hard about how to do it, so I don't have it down like you do, and I've been too lazy to get good at it. It's probably something I should work on.

One of the reasons I'm better at 5x5x5 BLD and larger than at 4x4x4 BLD is probably the whole pick-up cycling thing. With 5x5x5 BLD, it doesn't help all that much to do pick-up cycling, since you can always just jump to a different class of pieces and do them first. With 7x7x7 BLD, I've often done 4 or 5 other groups of pieces and then gone back and finished the first set when I finally remember a location. But with 4x4x4 BLD, you don't have that many groups to move around between, so pick-up cycling is more valuable. I think.

I've noticed with 3x3x3 multiBLD that if I realize I don't remember part of a cube and I skip it to come back to it, it usually means I'm in for disaster on the overall attempt (especially if it's one of the first few cubes). I'm actually better off spending a while figuring out what I've forgotten, even if it costs me several minutes, and even if it means I can't finish all the cubes, because the context switch between cubes costs too much (having to remember which cubes I've skipped, and which parts, and worry about the whole thing). That may be another reason why I haven't bothered with pick-up cycling - the context switch seems to often cost me as much as it would save.


----------



## Kian (Nov 4, 2009)

My participation in this contest will have a lot to do with if the Yankees can clinch tonight.  We'll see what I can do.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 4, 2009)

Kian said:


> My participation in this contest will have a lot to do with if the Yankees can clinch tonight.  We'll see what I can do.



Oh, they will. I never doubt the Yankees because I know they are the best. The main reason I know they can win is if the Braves can beat the Phillies, then the Yankees can beat the Phillies.


----------



## blah (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Locally flipped corners =  for 3OP, remember?

I had 9 letters for edges. 4 numbers for CP (which means one A-perm + parity). 1-look CO with no AUF/ADF. No flipped edges on M. Two easy-to-remember locally flipped edges. I mean, 49.xx... That's just wow wow wow for me. Too bad I had to DNF it


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 4, 2009)

3x3x3
1. 24.93 

2. 23.51 

3. 23.00 

4. 30.21 

5. 23.23
RA: 23.89

Definitely not my best.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> 1. 24.93
> 
> 2. 23.51
> 
> ...



Pssst.

What puzzle?


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 24.93
> ...



Sorry, I forgot. It is fixed now.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 5, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.48, 5.32, (11.10), 9.84, (4.71) = *7.55 avg.*

3x3x3: (21.57), 29.73, 23.15, (39.18), 22.33 = *25.07 avg.*

4x4x4: (2:35.11), 2:45.62, 2:39.80, 2:45.59, (3:17.62) = *2:43.67 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:42.94*

2-5 Relay: *9:02.28*

Magic: (1.65), 1.60, (1.56), 1.63, 1.60 = *1.61 avg.*


----------



## JMetcalfe (Nov 5, 2009)

*3x3x3-* 1:21.93, (1:39.69), (1:04.73), 1:20.19, 1:17.69 *AVG= 1:20.27*
Third solve was almost PB. Not too bad. 

*Megaminx-* (6:36.32), (4:54.13) 5:46.59, 5:28.18, 6:30.96 *AGV= 5:55.00*
First solve just sucked, second was ...O_O wow. PB. Third and fifth popped.  The third one was gonna be awesome too. But for me, this was a pretty good average.


----------



## Kian (Nov 5, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > My participation in this contest will have a lot to do with if the Yankees can clinch tonight.  We'll see what I can do.
> ...



Guess I'll do as much of the Weekly comp as I can tomorrow night if it's still open after work and watching V for Vendetta to celebrate the 5th of November.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2009)

2x2x2: 5.80 7.83 6.08 6.46 7.61
3x3x3: 23.59 24.13 29.59 28.30 22.94
4x4x4: 1:23.30 1:21.71 1:16.83 1:26.86 1:16.90
5x5x5: 2:33.65 2:21.28 2:34.18 2:51.43 2:36.86
6x6x6: 5:22.11 4:40.27 4:45.09 8:46.38 5:04.56
7x7x7: 7:53.81 8:44.59 7:24.78 6:55.28 7:05.22
222bf: DNF DNF 1:42.41
333bf: 4:05.31 4:55.83 DNF
3330h: 52.44 46.58 46.47 37.30 41.33
333mts: 1:22.78 1:07.40 1:21.61 1:06.44 1:13.43
234: 2:15.31
2345: 4:32.56
magic: 1.66 2.46 DNF 2.06 2.90
mmagic: 5.33 4.68 8.00 4.33 4.63
clock: 13.41 15.97 19.05 13.78 23.55
mminx: 2:53.52 3:44.34 2:45.40 3:09.31 3:09.61
pminx: 27.66 10.53 13.03 13.55 12.27
sq1: 1:04.13 1:09.00 1:12.16 50.91 1:43.30

5-7 were done on new V-Cubes that will hopefully become better soon.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 5, 2009)

FMC: R2 D' R F' R L' U' R2 L2 B' L2 L2 D B D2 L2 U' B' L' U (*25*)

after 15 minutes I started to play with the inverse scramble and found a nice start: U' L B U L2 but no satisfying continuation. 
Using these 5 moves as premoves for the normal scramble (inverted!) gave me:
pre-scramble-moves: [L2 U' B' L' U]
F2L: R2 D' R F' R L' U' R2 L2 (9+5)
F2L-edges: B' L'.D' L D B D2 (16+5)
pre-move correction: L2 U' B' L' U (21)
leaving 3 corners, at dot insert L' U' L D' L' U L D, 4 moves cancel 

Gus


----------



## MistArts (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2x2: *(5.23), 6.91, 5.83, (8.19), 6.29 = 6.34


----------



## Kian (Nov 5, 2009)

*2x2-* 6.77, 7.40, 5.76, 6.69, 6.48 *Average- 6.65*
*3x3- *18.40, 16.64, 14.62, 15.55, 17.38* Average- 16.52*
*3x3 OH-* 40.77, 37.78, 32.30, 38.32, 54.88 *Average- 38.96*
*Pyraminx- *9.90, 15.63, 16.21, 9.38, 11.89 *Average- 12.47*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

2x2: 4.81, 5.84, 4.81, (3.84), (6.31) = 5.15
3x3: (14.63), (20.05), 15.69, 17.02, 14.65 = 15.79
4x4: (1:28.25), (1:16.36), 1:21.94, 1:17.18, 1:19.75 = 1:19.62
5x5: (2:10.80), 2:13.65, 2:12.52, (2:15.68), 2:13.71 = 2:13.30
6x6: 4:42.46, (DNF), (4:41.05), 4:49.83, 5:00.02 = 4:50.88
OH: 33.27, (32.08), (44.25), 36.31, 34.33 = 34.64
2x2-4x4: 2:04.13
clock: 17.94, 15.80, (27.09), (15.16), 15.94 = 16.56
megaminx: 2:08.63, (2:06.31), 2:10.02, 2:15.63, (2:16.90) = 2:11.43
pyraminx: (12.94), 10.16, 9.91, (6.90), 10.63 = 10.23
3x3 multiple blindfold: 3/4 27:30


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2009)

*Results week 44*

*2x2x2*(33)

 3.14 onionhoney
 3.17 Edmund
 3.35 fazrulz
 3.76 DavidWoner
 4.44 MTGjumper
 4.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.77 SimonWestlund
 4.80 KwS Pall
 5.15 Tim Reynolds
 5.36 Yes, We Can!
 6.09 Yichen
 6.12 Hays
 6.34 MistArts
 6.46 wrbcube4
 6.65 Kian
 6.72 AvGalen
 7.45 mande
 7.55 PeterV
 8.06 ender9994
 8.08 Stini
 8.17 Ewks
 8.83 Stachuk1992
 8.86 randomtoad
 8.93 hawkmp4
 9.73 anythingtwisty
 10.75 Cride5
 11.77 Mike Hughey
 12.22 Inf3rn0
 13.16 maxcube
 13.23 jamesdeanludlow
 15.51 msemtd
 20.51 MatsBergsten
 23.01 salshort
*3x3x3 *(39)

 9.87 fazrulz
 12.21 MTGjumper
 12.33 DavidWoner
 13.01 onionhoney
 13.12 SimonWestlund
 13.66 Hays
 13.75 ManasijV
 14.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.79 Tim Reynolds
 16.52 Kian
 16.79 Ewks
 17.15 Yes, We Can!
 17.19 Stini
 17.40 LarsN
 18.98 Yichen
 19.11 Edam
 22.66 mande
 23.26 ender9994
 23.50 Stachuk1992
 23.90 randomtoad
 24.03 Mike Hughey
 24.03 Cride5
 24.32 DavidSanders
 24.35 maxcube
 25.07 PeterV
 25.11 cookingfat
 25.34 AvGalen
 25.38 salshort
 26.29 anythingtwisty
 26.94 jamesdeanludlow
 27.39 wrbcube4
 28.87 ZB_FTW!!!
 32.01 Inf3rn0
 32.36 blizzardmb
 35.54 hawkmp4
 38.59 Brettludlow
 48.82 msemtd
 1:19.94 JMetcalfe
 1:20.84 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 48.54 fazrulz
 54.98 DavidWoner
 55.68 SimonWestlund
 55.74 KwS Pall
 56.37 MTGjumper
 1:12.32 Yes, We Can!
 1:17.32 Stini
 1:19.62 Tim Reynolds
 1:20.64 AvGalen
 1:36.19 Mike Hughey
 1:47.11 Yichen
 1:49.82 wrbcube4
 1:51.30 Edam
 1:51.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1:54.33 Ewks
 1:58.20 maxcube
 2:00.81 anythingtwisty
 2:42.72 blizzardmb
 2:43.67 PeterV
 2:52.20 randomtoad
 2:54.78 msemtd
 3:34.92 MatsBergsten
 5:24.24 Cride5
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:56.40 SimonWestlund
 2:13.29 Tim Reynolds
 2:32.91 Stini
 2:34.90 AvGalen
 2:38.36 Mike Hughey
 2:45.62 Edam
 3:00.33 jamesdeanludlow
 5:00.77 msemtd
 5:02.42 anythingtwisty
 7:32.48 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 4:50.77 Tim Reynolds
 5:03.92 AvGalen
 5:18.06 Mike Hughey
 6:11.25 jamesdeanludlow
 7:55.58 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:27.94 AvGalen
 7:53.98 Mike Hughey
 8:01.82 Stini
 9:17.30 jamesdeanludlow
13:05.32 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 26.49 KwS Pall
 28.58 MTGjumper
 28.84 ManasijV
 29.44 SimonWestlund
 34.64 Tim Reynolds
 35.70 Stini
 36.28 Ewks
 38.25 mande
 38.96 Kian
 40.98 Stachuk1992
 44.79 AvGalen
 45.57 Mike Hughey
 47.16 Yichen
 54.79 randomtoad
 58.91 Edam
 1:04.27 salshort
 1:09.08 hawkmp4
 1:22.48 Inf3rn0
 1:34.95 jamesdeanludlow
 1:35.45 maxcube
 1:44.62 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:17.21 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 30.35 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.72 Mike Hughey
 36.43 MatsBergsten
 1:11.80 wrbcube4
 1:23.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1:42.41 AvGalen
 2:06.00 randomtoad
 3:05.98 Inf3rn0
 DNF maxcube
 DNF Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:26.36 blah
 1:33.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.11 ManasijV
 1:59.96 Mike Hughey
 2:02.20 MatsBergsten
 2:04.00 mande
 2:50.90 wrbcube4
 3:57.87 cookingfat
 4:05.31 AvGalen
 DNF maxcube
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:40.63 Mike Hughey
10:22.00 LarsN
10:45.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

11:46.62 cmhardw
15:58.03 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF LarsN
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

8/11 Mike Hughey
4/5 MatsBergsten
3/4 Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:14.15 AvGalen
 1:19.10 mande
 1:33.75 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:49.64 Stini
 2:04.13 Tim Reynolds
 2:15.31 AvGalen
 2:15.61 Yichen
 2:23.40 Mike Hughey
 2:26.27 Stachuk1992
 2:29.60 Ewks
 2:39.63 jamesdeanludlow
 3:37.58 randomtoad
 3:42.94 PeterV
 4:13.19 msemtd
 4:13.87 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 4:23.52 Stini
 4:32.56 AvGalen
 5:10.90 Mike Hughey
 5:41.02 jamesdeanludlow
 6:14.50 Stachuk1992
 9:02.28 PeterV
 9:59.46 msemtd
14:25.12 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(10)

 1.05 Edam
 1.10 Brettludlow
 1.61 PeterV
 1.94 Mike Hughey
 2.04 jamesdeanludlow
 2.05 Stini
 2.06 salshort
 2.08 Yes, We Can!
 2.44 msemtd
 2.47 AvGalen
*Master Magic*(4)

 4.00 jamesdeanludlow
 4.88 AvGalen
 5.14 Mike Hughey
 6.04 Stini
*Clock*(6)

 7.59 DavidWoner
 16.27 AvGalen
 16.56 Tim Reynolds
 18.44 jamesdeanludlow
 19.28 Mike Hughey
 32.09 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(11)

 5.84 SimonWestlund
 8.09 DavidWoner
 9.23 Ewks
 10.23 Tim Reynolds
 11.39 randomtoad
 12.58 salshort
 12.95 AvGalen
 14.30 Stini
 17.26 Stachuk1992
 17.27 Mike Hughey
 22.67 msemtd
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:05.95 SimonWestlund
 1:49.27 DavidWoner
 2:11.43 Tim Reynolds
 2:59.02 Mike Hughey
 3:00.30 Stini
 3:04.15 AvGalen
 3:20.29 hawkmp4
 3:45.26 jamesdeanludlow
 4:57.59 msemtd
 5:55.24 JMetcalfe
*Square-1*(8)

 15.44 MTGjumper
 19.98 DavidWoner
 22.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 24.15 SimonWestlund
 53.83 Mike Hughey
 1:02.52 jamesdeanludlow
 1:08.43 AvGalen
 1:27.97 blizzardmb
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 guusrs
29 Stini
35 TMOY
36 ardi4nto
40 Mike Hughey
40 trying-to-speedcube...
43 Yichen
54 randomtoad
DNF  Cride5

*Contest results*

242 Mike Hughey
186 AvGalen
177 Stini
177 Tim Reynolds
165 SimonWestlund
142 DavidWoner
131 MTGjumper
126 trying-to-speedcube...
122 jamesdeanludlow
107 Yichen
102 fazrulz
98 Ewks
92 MatsBergsten
90 randomtoad
83 Yes, We Can!
81 mande
77 KwS Pall
75 Stachuk1992
74 Edam
74 onionhoney
73 ManasijV
72 msemtd
71 Kian
70 wrbcube4
65 PeterV
61 Hays
54 maxcube
51 Cride5
49 LarsN
43 anythingtwisty
42 ender9994
41 salshort
37 hawkmp4
34 Edmund
32 Inf3rn0
26 cookingfat
24 blizzardmb
23 MistArts
20 DavidSanders
19 guusrs
17 Brettludlow
17 TMOY
16 blah
16 ardi4nto
13 cmhardw
11 ZB_FTW!!!
10 JMetcalfe


----------



## Toad (Nov 6, 2009)

13th out of 46!!

Hooray


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, I forgot to do square-1 

Just for kicks: 15.16, 15.55, (19.06), 15.60, (12.98) = 15.44 The quickest two solves both had parity


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

totally forgot to post on time.

2x2: 3.48, 2.18, 3.88, 3.91, 4.13 = 3.76
3x3: 12.59, 11.40, 12.63, 12.03, 12.38 = 12.33
4x4: 56.08, 54.53, 54.34, 1:00.53, 53.33 = 54.98
clock: 7.71, 7.63, 7.43, 8.80, 6.93 = 7.59 
mega: 1:49.65, 1:38.09, 2:05.58, 1:47.13, 1:51.03 = 1:49.27
pyra: 7.56, 8.72, 8.00, 5.11, 9.18 = 8.09
sq1: 17.22, 21.40, 19.09, 22.03, 19.45 = 19.98


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> totally forgot to post on time.



I have added Simons Square-1 and your results. The comp was not up until
Friday afternoon (GMT) so it was not very late posts.

@David Sanders, you have two entries on the same event, 3x3.(post #17 
and #67). I have only included the first and my guess is that the last one is 
for competition this week, #45? If that is true, add your result to that week also


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Mats, would it be possible to post the records for each event. For example

2x2
single: DavidWoner 1.01 average DavidWoner: 2.65
3x3 
single

etc.?

If it's too much work then don't bother, I'm just curious to see the records of this competition.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 *(40)
> 9.87 fazrulz



We need a comp, and we need it now


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 *(40)
> ...



Shut it noob. I'll be even faster by the time January 26th comes around anyway.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Planning on an official then? Nice. Good luck improving Faz!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Mats, I'll try to be more timely this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Mats, would it be possible to post the records for each event. For example
> 
> 2x2
> single: DavidWoner 1.01 average DavidWoner: 2.65
> ...



I'm not sure I understand how you mean. Would it be per week? Then the averages
(= this comps rec.) is of course easily seen in the result list as the first one in 
each event. So is it the best single you want I don't think it is so hard. It's more a 
matter of presentation then. 

But is it a record over a longer period than each week you mean you'll have to explain more.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, all time records is what I meant. I wasn't specific enough


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, the records for the entire year is what I meant. I wasn't specific enough



Great idea. Here's some other awesome things you could do if you had the time, and the patience.

Personal stats for each person. And including scrambles in the records. I would love to also see records for all time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, all time records is what I meant. I wasn't specific enough



Well then it is another matter. I am not intending to double up the WCA online database. 
So it is a question of how much and when... I know Arnaud actually has a (not online) 
database from these weekly competitions.

I will think it over and probably present something in this way as we sum up this year, but no promises. 
As ZB notes, it would be interesting to be able to see records over time, per person, with nice graphic 
charts and so on...  . As for the time span I do not have results that far back, so it will be the best 
efforts of 2009 then. We'll see...


----------



## Yichen (Nov 7, 2009)

When will the results come out?
why there is not any result for week 43?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

Yichen said:


> When will the results come out?
> why there is not any result for week 43?



There are results for all weeks up till and including week 44.
In each thread, you just have to look some posts before the last.


----------



## Yichen (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Yichen (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry,I also took the (2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay),and I got 2:15.61s....may be you did not see it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2009)

Yichen said:


> Sorry,I also took the (2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay),and I got 2:15.61s....may be you did not see it



Sorry, missed that one . Fixed it now.


----------

